# Aquarium Plants in my Backyard?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I was wondering if I could grow some aquarium plants in my backyard, I;d use this container

http://www.petsnails.co.uk/images/tank_storage_box.jpg

Fill it with water, throw a few hornworts, duckweed, and moss in there.

What fish can I put in still water to eat any bugs and larva? What won't bother the plants?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

guppies would be good.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting idea, I would like to try that too but the weather is just so erratic I have a feeling the plants and fish would freeze to death then proceed to be boiled.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I did a tub with plants and zebra danios a few years ago. I just waited until it was a bit warmer and moved it to the shade when it got hot. I ended up with a lot more fat and happy danios than I started out with but the plants all got covered with algae...
I've thought about trying it with paradise fish as well, but I don't currently have/want a spare tank for the winter...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

A small goldfish would work, but preferably with aeration. Danios might work as well, though guppies are probably the best bet. If you put *any* fish in there, be prepared for raccoon visits. . .


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

characinfan said:


> A small goldfish would work, but preferably with aeration. Danios might work as well, though guppies are probably the best bet. If you put *any* fish in there, be prepared for raccoon visits. . .


I've often wondered if you used an oak barrel or whatever container to house the fish outdoors if you made a chicken wire dome over it and tied it to say schedule 40 flexiable tubing could you not electrify the mesh on the top so if a racoon touches it it'll be like a very low zap for them to back off? Obviously you'll not be putting any electrodes into the water to zap the fish.

Say add a cheap 12v 2-4Ah battery foudn at any hobby store would work.


----------

